# 2012 Felt F3



## st123 (Nov 8, 2010)

https://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/article/felt-bicycles-2012-first-look-at-the-full-range-31045


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

ta DOWWWWW!!!


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

sram red option? And a steel road model too? Interesting.


----------



## cincyjack (Jul 21, 2011)

I was hot for an F3 or 4 but my 6' 3" 57yr-old body was crying out for a Z4.

I hope it's as zippy as my old CAAD8.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## whi_tri (Jul 19, 2011)

WOW! She's a beauty.


----------



## Staticfr33 (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

easyridernyc said:


> ta DOWWWWW!!!


 uhhhhh haaaaaa!


----------

